# Sunfish ID ?



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Just caught this little guy in a cast net anyone know what it is? I was thinking pumpkinseed but now i think its more a orange spot or long ear.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

It has red eyes too if you guys can't see


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Tiger Muskie!!!....LOL Long ear, very young


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Tiger Muskie!!!....LOL Long ear, very young


Thanks!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

My vote is a black crappie every other fish is a black crappie don't see why this one can't be one also


----------



## hethothims (Nov 17, 2012)

crappie


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

that is a crappie


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

no way is that a crappie


----------



## maxpower (Jul 2, 2008)

female orange-spotted sunfish; males are much more colorful


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

not a crappie


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Mabe catfish bait


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Looks like an infant green sunfish(catfish bait) to me. Hard to nail it down at that size.


----------



## maxpower (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm gonna double-down on my answer and throw "female orange-spotted sunfish" (Lepomis humilis) back into the ring with photo evidence this time, lol! The one you netted is likely a mature adult, as they do not get very large.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Sunfish


----------

